# Wanted tiny female in Miami!



## fifilame (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi. I am looking everywhere for a tiny female maltese. I have one who is about 5 1/2 lbs - made the mistake of getting her from a pet store and I love her so much but I would swear she is a malti-poo - has curly hair which "poofs" out and long legs. She doesn't even have the black points - pink paws. Anyway, I am looking for a friend for her and what I thought I was getting - a female maltese, preferrably smaller, with straight hair, black points and is AKC. It would be wonderful to find one here in Miami but I am open to having one shipped, if it is the right one... Thanks for any help!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820371


> Hi. I am looking everywhere for a tiny female maltese. I have one who is about 5 1/2 lbs - made the mistake of getting her from a pet store and I love her so much but I would swear she is a malti-poo - has curly hair which "poofs" out and long legs. She doesn't even have the black points - pink paws. Anyway, I am looking for a friend for her and what I thought I was getting - a female maltese, preferrably smaller, with straight hair, black points and is AKC. It would be wonderful to find one here in Miami but I am open to having one shipped, if it is the right one... Thanks for any help!![/B]



Florida has a few reputable breeders. Just go to the search feature and search Florida and breeders. Off the top of my head there is Bonnie's Angels & Diamond Maltese but I know there are 2 or 3 more. My favorite breeder is Tajon but they are no where near Miami. Welcome aboard! Where in Miami are you?


----------



## fifilame (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip...I am continuing on my search...your babies are beautiful! Where did you get them from? The one I have that is "supposed" to be a maltese I got in Pembroke Pines and believe me, I could have probably gotten a show dog for cheaper than what I paid!!! BTW - I live in Kendall - you? LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a list of breeders from the AMA by State. Good luck and welcome to SM.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think i know the pet store you purchased your baby at - Wizard of Paws or a variation of it? 

i sure hope you can find your next baby! You are in a state with a lot of good breeders so that should make it easier for you. 
Welcome to SM


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820586


> I think i know the pet store you purchased your baby at - Wizard of Paws or a variation of it?
> 
> i sure hope you can find your next baby! You are in a state with a lot of good breeders so that should make it easier for you.
> Welcome to SM[/B]



The internet is full of complaints about Wizard of Paws. :thmbdn:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 21 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820580


> Thanks for the tip...I am continuing on my search...your babies are beautiful! Where did you get them from? The one I have that is "supposed" to be a maltese I got in Pembroke Pines and believe me, I could have probably gotten a show dog for cheaper than what I paid!!! BTW - I live in Kendall - you? LOL[/B]



Kendall also West Kendall to be exact. I'm surprised you don't know me you know Kendall's crazy dog lady. :w00t: My fluffs have come from all over. Miami from a hobby breeder, 2 from Indiana from another hobby breeder & a show breeder and Arkansas a puppy mill rescue!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 21 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820580


> Thanks for the tip...I am continuing on my search...your babies are beautiful! Where did you get them from? The one I have that is "supposed" to be a maltese I got in Pembroke Pines and believe me, I could have probably gotten a show dog for cheaper than what I paid!!! BTW - I live in Kendall - you? LOL[/B]



LOL just curious, since you mentioned it, how much did you pay for her? Gives us a better idea on what your price range is.... 

:Welcome 2: Marcris Maltese and TNT Maltese are also somewhere in FL. Keep us updated on your search!


----------



## Jambet Maltese (Aug 2, 2005)

There are several excellent Maltese breeder's right there in Miami, who actively show their Maltese and are involved in more than one Maltese Club. I would suggest you start with the AMA list and also check the Maltese Club of Greater Miami, Inc. There is always a demand for well bred small females so be patient and develop a relationship with some of the breeder's and when they have what you are looking for they will remember you when they are ready to place a nice Maltese. Betty White of Jambet Maltese


----------



## Jambet Maltese (Aug 2, 2005)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820371


> Hi. I am looking everywhere for a tiny female maltese. I have one who is about 5 1/2 lbs - made the mistake of getting her from a pet store and I love her so much but I would swear she is a malti-poo - has curly hair which "poofs" out and long legs. She doesn't even have the black points - pink paws. Anyway, I am looking for a friend for her and what I thought I was getting - a female maltese, preferrably smaller, with straight hair, black points and is AKC. It would be wonderful to find one here in Miami but I am open to having one shipped, if it is the right one... Thanks for any help!![/B]


 Sorry, I can provide you with club members who have quality Maltese here in South Florida. As secretary of the Maltese Club of Greater Miami, I usually know when one of our breeder's has a litter of puppies.ggggg Betty White of Jambet Maltese


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Marcris is in Florida

http://www.marcrismaltese.com/

Angels is in Florida

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/

Diamond Maltese is in Florida

http://www.diamondmaltese.com/


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Jambet Maltese @ Aug 23 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821122


> QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820371





> Hi. I am looking everywhere for a tiny female maltese. I have one who is about 5 1/2 lbs - made the mistake of getting her from a pet store and I love her so much but I would swear she is a malti-poo - has curly hair which "poofs" out and long legs. She doesn't even have the black points - pink paws. Anyway, I am looking for a friend for her and what I thought I was getting - a female maltese, preferrably smaller, with straight hair, black points and is AKC. It would be wonderful to find one here in Miami but I am open to having one shipped, if it is the right one... Thanks for any help!![/B]


 Sorry, I can provide you with club members who have quality Maltese here in South Florida. As secretary of the Maltese Club of Greater Miami, I usually know when one of our breeder's has a litter of puppies.ggggg Betty White of Jambet Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think Betty(Jambet Maltese) has some beautiful puppies as well.


----------



## fifilame (Aug 21, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone who has answerd my post! It has been a lot of help and I have checked each website everyone has recommended, as well as contacted several breeders. I will let you all know when I find my little one! Btw - the poor little "maltese" I have now didn't come from Wizard of Claws (the place in Pembroke Pines that got raided) but actually the next mall over, Teacup Puppies & Boutique. The store has wonderful accessories but yes, they are all puppy mill dogs also.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Aug 25 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822058


> I just want to thank everyone who has answerd my post! It has been a lot of help and I have checked each website everyone has recommended, as well as contacted several breeders. I will let you all know when I find my little one! Btw - the poor little "maltese" I have now didn't come from Wizard of Claws (the place in Pembroke Pines that got raided) but actually the next mall over, Teacup Puppies & Boutique. The store has wonderful accessories but yes, they are all puppy mill dogs also.[/B]


That website of theirs disgust me. Those poor puppies. Glad you know where to get a health malt from now!  But I know, to the naked eye, those puppies do not look like they are from millers, that's why I know those puppies there sell fast unfortunately. 

I'm curious, how much did you pay for your girl? I remeber a year ago when I was looking for a malt, before I knew better about them, I asked them and they said one of their puppies were $5000. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## fifilame (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dian @ MiDis Maltese has a little girl on her website that is to die for cute...I think she's still available. http://www.midismaltese.com

My Preston is from Dian and he is PERFECT.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Girls are usually in high demand, but if you have patience you have access to some fine breeders in your
state. Hang in there.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Sep 2 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824969


> I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!![/B]



I've always had girl dogs aswell and was even about to get a girl maltese but when I saw my boy I knew he was for me!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Your dog may not be a full blooded maltese, but from what I can see from her pictures --- SHE'S A CUTIE! Lots of us on this site have maltese mixes - we love them all.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Mercedes is from TNT Maltese, they are in Florida. She is very pretty, has a great coat and perfect Maltese personality. The key is to be patient, and you will find the right breeder and puppy for you. Florida has some great breeders to choose from. Mercedes is not the maltese in my siggy, that is Ellie, she passed away in April from liver disease and poor breeding, she was just 5 :smcry: 

Cathy


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Sep 1 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824969


> I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!![/B]


6lbs is a tiny dog! The Maltese Standard says, "under 7lbs, with 4-6 prefered." Smaller isn't better and it's the last thing you should worry about when buying a dog. Find a responsible breeder that adheres to the standard.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you found her girl puppy yet? I highly recommend Bonnie's Angels.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (fifilame @ Sep 1 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824969


> I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!![/B]



6 pounds *is* tiny. Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds. It sounds like your girl could use some help with her fears. Perhaps you could work with a behaviorist to help your present dog before you get another one?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828125


> QUOTE (fifilame @ Sep 1 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824969





> I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!![/B]



6 pounds *is* tiny. Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds. It sounds like your girl could use some help with her fears. Perhaps you could work with a behaviorist to help your present dog before you get another one?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Trust me, I've met six pounders who were about the same size as my Gigi and 2.5 pounders who were almost the same size as my Gigi. My Gigi weighs barely four pounds. It's all how they're built. Good luck.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 10 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828143


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828125





> QUOTE (fifilame @ Sep 1 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824969





> I'm embarassed to say - very close to the amount you were quoted though...When I got her "papers", turns out she is not even AKC, it's ACA or CKC, something like that. When I investigated the "breeders" name, turns out it was a puppy mill out of Oklahama that sells hundreds of every breed dog. I would swear she is a malti-poo. Her hair is very curly, kinky and "poofs" out - the groomer can't even get all the curl out. Her paw pads never turned black. She was supposed to be a tiny dog, is now 6 lbs. She is a very anxious dog - scared to death of going anywhere - will hide under the bed when she sees me getting ready to leave - scared I want to take her and she has a lot of trust issues. I feel like I was totally ripped off and taken advantage of when I went in there very vulnerable after losing my angel, Gyspy, at age 18 - who, btw, was a totally white 7 lb. shihtzu that everyone thought was a maltese. Anyway, I'm still searching...found an adorable boy but I've always had girl dogs so not sure...Who knew how hard it could be just to find a little girl!!![/B]



6 pounds *is* tiny. Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds. It sounds like your girl could use some help with her fears. Perhaps you could work with a behaviorist to help your present dog before you get another one?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Trust me, I've met six pounders who were about the same size as my Gigi and 2.5 pounders who were almost the same size as my Gigi. My Gigi weighs barely four pounds. It's all how they're built. Good luck. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

agree with you - Milo is 3lbs 8oz and a few days ago we met a 6lb yorkie that was only a little bit bigger than him!


----------



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

My sisters friend has a yorkie that probably only weighs 2 pounds, but he has long legs and looks like he's made out of pipe cleaners. :shocked: He's still young, so he should fill out if he's eats good. My Misty (yorkie) used to be thin until I started adding some canned food to her dry and now she looked much better and is about 4 or 4 1/2 pounds.....perfect size for her, and she's very healthy. I used to think a diet of dry food only was best, and maybe it is for some dogs, but it sure wasn't working for Misty.


----------

